# Question about which class to enter at an open show



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

There is an open show nearby me in January which I think might be a good shot for our first show (mine and dog!). It's being held by the Bulldog club but there is a greyhound section.

I'm not at all sure which class we should enter....

http://www.dogshowentry.ie/OnlineEntries/Doc/Schedules/BDO_Sch12.pdf

Has anyone got a clue? I think open in Ireland is different to open in the UK as i remember reading champions enter the open in the Uk. I doubt there'll be many champions at this open show anyway.

I should also add that while we've been doing training work at home our first ringcraft class is next week. We're true novices!


----------



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, I just went through the online entry and the only option is open bitch. Anyone any clue from the schedule what sort of time that will be at?


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry I looked on their website for any other info but I can't see from the schedule other than judging starts at 11am. Maybe give the Secretary a ring and explain it's your first show.

Good luck.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

It looks as if there's only one ring and greyhounds aren't on till nearly the end but I never quite trust schedules 
Do you have a nice comfy crate for your dog to relax in? I usually get there for the start of judging (well actually, half an hour before but then I am a little potty) and settle in for the day. Boo settles down, relaxes and sleeps between comfort breaks and meeting and greetings


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Barkie said:


> Sorry I looked on their website for any other info but I can't see from the schedule other than judging starts at 11am. Maybe give the Secretary a ring and explain it's your first show.
> 
> Good luck.


Good idea :thumbup1:


----------



## Lottieb01 (Oct 13, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> Good idea :thumbup1:


Yes thats the best idea to call the Secretary.


----------



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Next question - do I enter my 8 year old first time shower in Veteran or Open? I think in Ireland champions can not enter open shows.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Both?
It's so nice to show a lovely fit veteran, in veteran  You might enjoy the extra class; it's all good practice :thumbup1:


----------



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks, I agree! The schedule however says ''
N.B. A Dog or Bitch may be entered in ONE BREED CLASS ONLY (No double entries).'' so i don't think i can?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

OO bugga 
Then, I'd say Veteran


----------



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

we've entered veteran


----------

